# Screen stays dark, but white led notification



## Waffleb051 (Feb 29, 2012)

So today right before i was about to go into class my phone was about to die so i plugged it in to my computer about a minute later the computer dinged, the phone shut off and would not boot back up. All i see now is the led is on and white, but even if i try to boot it up the phone will not boot. Right now it is plugged into a different computer charging. Anyone have an idea of what to do. I have battery pulled to see if that help and still nothing.

EDIT:
Never mind it was my laptops fault, the usb ports decided to short out at the same time i plugged into my phone.


----------

